# 2.0 T FSI oil change - cpu reset???



## bszakacs (Aug 17, 2006)

i just changed the oil in my MK V 2.0 T FSI for the first time. i wanted to know how to reset the cpu scheduled maintance alert? every time the car is started, the information screen promts to "service now!". when i purchased the car it did not have the owner's manual. any input would be greatly appreciated. thanks.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

check the MKV forum FAQ


----------

